# Ipad et orange



## wellington (1 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Je possède un macbook (blanc) et depuis quelques jours un nouvel ipad, et j'en suis tres satisfait, j'ai un seul soucis, j'ai configuré sur l'ipad mon mail orange, jusqu'a la tout va bien je recois bien mes mails, par contre je les ouvre et supprime la plupart du temps avec un autre pc, et mon probleme est qu'ils restent tjs present sur l'ipad comme nouveau message et je suis obligé de les supprimer sur l'ipad alors que cela a ete fait depuis le pc ????
merci pour votre aide


----------



## jpa67 (1 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour - J'ai installé "Opéra" comme navigateur et j'y ai fait un raccourci pour le courrier que je receptionne dans ma boite FREE.
Un petit exemple vaut mieux qu'un long discours :
- je regarde mon courrier sur l'Ipad et je vois que j'ai 4 mails par exemple, je les regarde, etc ... mais je ne les supprime pas,
- je vais sur mon Imac je supprime les 4 mails depuis l'Imac ou depuis le PC
- je retourne à nouveau sur l'Ipad dans ma boite de courrier
- il m'affiche toujours les 4 mails précédemment annulé sur l'Ipad
- je fais "connexion" ou mise à jour sous Free et hop les 4 messages ont disparu

Bref j'en conclus que l'Ipad affiche toujours le dernier écran de la dernière connexion

C'est d'ailleurs pareil pour les jeux, j'arrête de jouer, je coupe l'Ipad, je relance le jeu et il se positionne exactement là où j'ai arrêté

A bientôt   jpa


----------



## lineakd (1 Septembre 2012)

@wellington, soit le bienvenu! 
Tu configures ton compte courriel en imap.


----------



## wellington (1 Septembre 2012)

lineakd a dit:


> @wellington, soit le bienvenu!
> Tu configures ton compte courriel en imap.



Merci  je vais essayer ca !


----------



## wellington (2 Septembre 2012)

wellington a dit:


> Merci  je vais essayer ca !



en fait il est deja configurer imap apparemment et tjs le probleme


----------



## lineakd (2 Septembre 2012)

@wellington, je ne suis pas un utilisateur d'orange, voici de la lecture sur le sujet "configurer un logiciel de messagerie en imap".


----------

